# Flock Calling?



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

I've heard a lot of people on the forums talk about flock calling and I am real curious about it. Do all cockatiels make the same noise when they flock call or is it different to every bird?

If all cockatiels pretty much make the same noise when they flock call is there a video of a bird doing it?


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Does Tiki ever get really loud and screechy when you leave the room? Or if he hears you somewhere else, and you can hear him loudly whistling or calling for you? That's basically flock calling, it's not always the same noise. Some tiels whistle and sing loudly for their owners, the less musically inclined Bird likes to scream for me when I leave the room. It's their way of figuring out where the flock is and telling you to come back.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

ohhhhhhhhhhhh ok


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Emma's flock call is a single sound I think sounds like a hoot.
When Silver flock calls it is generally four times in rapid succession and Very Loud! His wings are clipped, and sometimes he tries to fly and ends up going quite a distance and ending on the floor. It seems he then doesn't know where he is or where the rest of his flock is. Then, he will keep calling until I come and get him. It's SO cute! Then he will step up right away and I either take him back to where his friends are or put him on my shoulder. He is such a sweetheart.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

I haven't figured out what noise is Tiki's flock call yet. lol!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I think you will know when it happens, LOL. It's hard to miss it as it's very loud and kind of a monotonous sound.


----------



## Newtonian (Feb 19, 2014)

Definitely loud and hard to miss. My ear is still ringing a bit from Newton attempting to flock call from my shoulder to a bird outside the window. He called once or twice at normal volume, which is loud enough, then doubled the volume when the outside bird had the temerity not to answer him. Ow.


----------



## iMelody (Nov 12, 2013)

I think the most common flock call would be that one toned screech, all my cokatiels do it.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

I figured out Tiki's flock call. I took a shower the other day and left the shower door open and I guess Tiki thought that I was being held in there against my will and being sprayed with water in a torturous way because he screamed the whole time I was in there. LOL!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

it's a one tone shriek generally, but different birds pitch it differently. i can tell which of my three is flock calling, just by their different pitches 

this bird in the video only does one call but that's the general sound:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQUO0vLLzLg


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

Tiki's is almost exactly like that but it has two tones in it not one.


----------

